# Ocd



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I know a lot of people call them 'ocd clean' about their cars etc, but do many people actually struggle with ocd in everyday life?

I'm not just on about liking the place to be clean, it's the little things like having to have your pen in a certain position in a certain place etc

Mines driving me mad this week and hurts my head!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

I work with someone how has to leave his desk with pens a in a certain order. ruler in a certain position. chair has to be pushed in to the left first then the right.


crack head personally me thinks.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> I work with someone how has to leave his desk with pens a in a certain order. ruler in a certain position. chair has to be pushed in to the left first then the right.
> 
> crack head personally me thinks.


Sounds like a complete nutter to me


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Sounds like a complete nutter to me


but at the same time.

I got mental when tools in my tool box are not in the side of the draws they should be.

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I think we are all a bit OCD and like routines and little rituals that comfort us.

I have a set pattern in which i shower, i can't stand crooked pictures, have to have all my desktop icons perfectly aligned and in order, coffee in the morning/tea in the afternoon and so on.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a wash wipe put away thing with the pots and cutlery, but if my better half washes up she leaves them to drain......Arghhhh I have to get up and do them and wipe the side down !! But that's as bad as it gets i think.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I keep having to go back and make sure the car is locked when we go out, i have been known to reach the shop then turn back to check (keyless entry is a bugger), in addition to this when i leave the house i have to make sure the front door is locked, so much so that i have been halfway down the road and turned back because someone mentioned locking the door, Mrs P thinks i am a bit OCD...


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't suffer with it, but people who do interest me with their routines and their ways. 

I'm only OCD clean with the car, only thing for me is my trainers must be in a row and laces tucked in when I leave them but that's it, hardly OCD.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> I keep having to go back and make sure the car is locked when we go out, i have been known to reach the shop then turn back to check (keyless entry is a bugger), in addition to this when i leave the house i have to make sure the front door is locked, so much so that i have been halfway down the road and turned back because someone mentioned locking the door, Mrs P thinks i am a bit OCD...


Yes yes definitely do the door thing but thought that was me just getting old:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Think the main things are that my desk has to be laid out a certain way, the wire off the radio has to sit in a certain way, same as the phone wire (wtf), then just little things that people do that I go correcting and they'll think I'm off my head :lol:

Also boxes have to be just so, and tape on them needs to touch and be a certain number of strips :/


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I keep my vinyl in the correct genre/era...which my missus thinks is ocd? But it's just common sense innit? If i'm playing out then i know what selection to head for. One DJ mate of my mine has em all in alphabetical order, which i think is ocd. Anyway, other than that no.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Locking the doors! lol. That is one of mine too. I often check the front and back door is locked 2, sometimes 3 times before going to bed. If I am upstairs and the missus says she has locked up, I will go downstairs and check before i can get to sleep.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine is labels have to be at the front. And things ordered weather it be alphabetical, colour or number just cant leave things mixed up


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Is it not normal to check things are locked 20 times before leaving them? 

I thought everyone done it :lol:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

All music,books and dvds in alphabetical order is just so you can find what you want easily in my book, which you will find half way across in the Life made easy section....:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I keep my vinyl in the correct genre/era...which my missus thinks is ocd? But it's just common sense innit? If i'm playing out then i know what selection to head for. One DJ mate of my mine has em all in alphabetical order, which i think is ocd. Anyway, other than that no.


I have all my vinyl in the loft in alphabetical order by band. Within each band the individual 12" LPs are then in date of release, then the 12" singles by date of release. 10" vinyl and 7" vinyl are store the same.CDs are stored downstairs the same. :lol::lol:

A picture of my bedroom back in the 80's, tapes also all stored alphabetically!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm a bit annoyed now, I've just spotted that "The Doors" are next to "New Model Army". If only i had a time machine, i could go back and move it. This is what happens when people borrow your stuff! lol


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Shiny said:


> I have all my vinyl in the loft in alphabetical order by band. Within each band the individual 12" LPs are then in date of release, then the 12" singles by date of release. 10" vinyl and 7" vinyl are store the same.CDs are stored downstairs the same. :lol::lol:
> 
> A picture of my bedroom back in the 80's, tapes also all stored alphabetically!


Tracey Barlow would love this room!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You'll have to enlighten me, i don't watch soaps!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Shiny said:


> I have all my vinyl in the loft in alphabetical order by band. Within each band the individual 12" LPs are then in date of release, then the 12" singles by date of release. 10" vinyl and 7" vinyl are store the same.CDs are stored downstairs the same. :lol::lol:
> 
> A picture of my bedroom back in the 80's, tapes also all stored alphabetically!


Fair play Lloyd; thing is though man i've got about 17 k last i counted! Admittedly, i have thought about it, perhaps all the same artists or labels together? Not sure what i'd do with white labels though haha. I dunno, maybe i'll have a go one day


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

That would have been when i was circa 17/18, the tapes had trebled by the time i left home and i had hundreds of vinyl LPs.

Nearly 30 years on, i'm kind of glad for MP3s, as i'd probably need a unit to store my music the rate i was buying it at! 

17k won't take long to sort mate...:lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Pittsy said:


> I keep having to go back and make sure the car is locked when we go out, i have been known to reach the shop then turn back to check (keyless entry is a bugger), in addition to this when i leave the house i have to make sure the front door is locked, so much so that i have been halfway down the road and turned back because someone mentioned locking the door, Mrs P thinks i am a bit OCD...


I do that, but its because i have a sh**e memory. What was i saying again??


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

I work as a hgv technician so routine is a must we all work the same way everything checked and marked all tools must be in place in correct order we all own out own tools and tool boxes they are all set out identical so doesn't matter whose box your next to you know where all basic tools are going to be sad I know but it works for us


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I go absolutely berserk when I arrive hone and my tea isn't on the table.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Locked doors are one of my things. My garage used to be 25 miles away from where I lived, so a 50 mile round trip to go there and back, but I've seen me being at the garage and leaving and being 20 miles away and having to go back and check it and doing this 3 or 4 times before I leave it. Now my garage is at the house but my mrs says I check the doors as I go past Everytime even though they are locked, I've got to, even if I go out to the bin I've got to check the door.

Other thing I have is eating. I've got to have a bit of everything that's on my plate on the fork, if when i get to the end and there is soemthing left over I can't eat it, got to leave it but because I've been doing it so long I can work out how much I can have on the fork so something doesn't run out. Also when I put things on my fork I go round the plate anti-clockwise whatever is in the middle goes on last.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one


----------

